# EV Builders Open Day - 26 Feb 2012



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

It's true they want to evict me! And I work there! I have to finish filming the car being finished for my documentary so the heat is on to complete car. If you going to come to open garage and are an EV Builders member please rsvp so I can get an idea of numbers.
http://www.evbuilders.com/pt/EV-Builders-Open-Garage-2.26.2012/events.htm?a=&

Cheers
Theo


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks to all that came to the event last week. Looking forward to another EV expo this May (hopefully). With any luck Theo may be able to show the first episode of the EVBuilders documentary.


----------

